
Portable soup - 0xdada
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_soup
======
panglott
You might also be interested in this living history/reenactor's channel.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fE5KzvOZRk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fE5KzvOZRk)

